# Ipad et souris



## samus911 (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour

J'aimerais simplement savoir s'il est possible de brancher une souris bluetooth ou USB non sur mon ipad sans avoir recours au Jailbreak. J'ai fait l'achat d'un clavier bluetooth et j'adore trop ça mais, avec une souris, ça serait encore plus pratique quand j'aurai à faire du traitement de texte !

Parlant du Jailbreak, j'hésite encore a l'installer. Oui ou non selon vous ? ,
Merci de votre aide
___________________________
Samoz


----------



## samus911 (19 Août 2011)

Oui, Nous pouvons... Mais ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que Apple nous permet d'avoir un clavier bluetooth sur le ipad mais pas une souris :mouais:, sinon, as--tu un ipad qui est jailbreaker ? c'est quand même fiable ?


----------



## Fred 80 (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je ne dois pas etre de bonne humeur ce soir mais je me dis : un clavier, une souris, pourquoi pas une base ventilo, un écran 22 pouces, un kit 5 hp, ....


----------



## Pharrel (29 Août 2011)

+1
c'est une tablette pas un netbook


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Août 2011)

J'aimerai brancher sur mon iPad un lecteur de disquettes 5"1/4... Quelqu'un sais comment faire?

;-)


----------



## Ealdu (31 Août 2011)

Alors là tu parleS d'un temps bien ancien.... Les flopys Disc ont disparu depuis fort longtemps! Et les prises scsi aussi!

Passe par ton ordinateur. Ou à la place de ton iPad prend toi un vieux PC pour lire les 5"1/4.


----------



## Lefenmac (31 Août 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'aimerai brancher sur mon iPad un lecteur de disquettes 5"1/4... Quelqu'un sais comment faire?
> 
> ;-)




Moi je voudrais mettre de la musique sur mon walkman Sony tu peux m'aider?

;-) ;-)


----------



## Ealdu (31 Août 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Moi je voudrais mettre de la musique sur mon walkman Sony tu peux m'aider?
> 
> ;-) ;-)




OUAAAAAH!!!!!!!  vaste programme!    :afraid:


----------



## ced68 (31 Août 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'aimerai brancher sur mon iPad un lecteur de disquettes 5"1/4... Quelqu'un sais comment faire?
> 
> ;-)



Tu m'as bien fait rire


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Septembre 2011)

C'était bien entendu le but... Quelle idée de vouloir mettre une souris surin iPad? L'interface n'est pas du tout adaptée à un pointeur...


----------



## LucBent (1 Septembre 2011)

Sauf que ce serait bien utile lorsque, comme moi, on est amené à employer des applications via un client Citrix. Cliquez donc sur une minuscule icône (genre _maximiser la fenêtre_) d'une application Windows avec le doigt...


----------



## ced68 (1 Septembre 2011)

LucBent a dit:


> Sauf que ce serait bien utile lorsque, comme moi, on est amené à employer des applications via un client Citrix. Cliquez donc sur une minuscule icône (genre _maximiser la fenêtre_) d'une application Windows avec le doigt...


Mais dans ce cas, l'iPad n'est pas adapté à tes besoins... Et tu aurais du t'orienter vers un MacBook au lieu de t'acheter un iPad...


----------



## LucBent (1 Septembre 2011)

Sauf qu'une tablette reste beaucoup moins encombrante qu'un pc portable et que dans le cadre des activités assez particulières qui m'occupent cela a son importance. La présence d'une souris eu été un plus mais cela ne nous empêche pas de travailler et de plus il s'agit exclusivement de consultation de dossiers (là le clavier aurait été de trop  )
Sans parler de la différence de prix: Ipad2 3G 599&#8364;, MBA 979&#8364; + 3G (sais même pas si c'est possible)

C'est tout de même fou les réactions sèches sur ce forum quand quelqu'un regrette l'absence d'une ou l'autre fonctionnalité/extension sur un produit Apple.


----------



## ced68 (1 Septembre 2011)

LucBent a dit:


> Sauf qu'une tablette reste beaucoup moins encombrante qu'un pc portable et que dans le cadre des activités assez particulières qui m'occupent cela a son importance. La présence d'une souris eu été un plus mais cela ne nous empêche pas de travailler et de plus il s'agit exclusivement de consultation de dossiers (là le clavier aurait été de trop  )
> Sans parler de la différence de prix: Ipad2 3G 599, MBA 979 + 3G (sais même pas si c'est possible)
> 
> C'est tout de même fou les réactions sèches sur ce forum quand quelqu'un regrette l'absence d'une ou l'autre fonctionnalité/extension sur un produit Apple.


Excuse moi si tu as interpréter mon ton "sec" mais ce n'était pas voulu du tout. C'était simplement une constatation, il ne faut pas le prendre mal.


----------



## LucBent (1 Septembre 2011)

(respiration rauque, musique d'ambiance) excuses acceptées commandant (respiration rauque)


----------



## Fred 80 (1 Septembre 2011)

Je ne fais pas particulièrement parti des adorateurs d'Apple mais il faut prendre ou laisser l'I pad pour une bonne (très) bonne tablette. Je maudis parfois son manque de souplesse pour ranger mes pdf, je regrette parfois le clavier d'un portable mais il ne me viendrait pas a l'idee d'en mettre un, un petit peu comme celui qui pour une utilisation normale d'un portable te rajoute une souris.
Au pire pour le même prix tu commence a trouver des ordi portables autres que Mac.
Question place une tablette avec clavier et souris ne devrait plus etre très loin de certains produits type asus eee spider, slate ou autres.


----------



## vicrol (3 Septembre 2011)

Je voulais répondre au différents messages de ce post.
D'abord, Samus je dois te prévenir, l'application montrée dans la vidéo a été conçue pour les ipad 1 connectés au docklavier puisque une fois activée elle empeche l'utilisation de n'importe quel autre périphérique bluetooth (et donc de ton clavier) ! J'ai été très deçu de voir qu'il n'était toujours pas possible, même avec le jailbreak, d'utiliser le combo clavier/sourie bluetooth avec l'iPad.
Ensuite, concernant tes intérogations quant au JB de ton iPad, je ne peux que te le conseiller même si malheureusement, le fait que le Jb soit informel empêche les dev de toujours aller au bout de leur excellentes idées, ce qui est regrétable. J'espère, sans trop y croire, que le départ de Jobs aura au moins cet effet positif : arrêter d'interdire des appli iOS qui n'ont AUCUN danger pour les machines et qui ne font que simplifier la vie des gens qui les utilisent. Voir même un support officiel de la magic mouse qui serait vraiment très bien adaptée à une utilisation sur iPad ! 

A ceux qui disent qu'il n'y a pas de raison de mettre une sourie sur ipad :
-le support du clavier BT prouve que le tout tactile a ses limites, pour la frappe. C'est aussi le cas pour certaines autres actions dont le traitement de texte avec besoin de rapidité assis sur un bureau avec l'iPad posé verticalement sur sa smartcover. En effet, j'en fais l'amère expérience tous les jours à la fac, c'est un vrai calvère de séléctionner précisemement un texte sans parler du risque que l'ipad bascule en arrière sous la pression maladroite de nos doigts. 
-l'apparition du launchpad et des nombreuses autres inspirations venues d'iOS dans lion montrent CLAIREMENT que l'utilisation d'un pointeur sur un environement tel que celui de l'ipad n'est pas si incongrue que ça. Sur le launch pad, les icones sont gros et tout ça et pourtant on n'est pas géné de cliquer dessus. Pour le reste je vous prie de m'expliquer quelle est la différence entre les deux environements qui vous permet de dire que la sourie n'est pas adapté parce que je vois pas (Apple se vente d'ailleurs, pour iWork par exemple, de la similitude entre les 2 plateformes). 
-je ne vois pas pourquoi l'ajout d'une sourie poserait problème à qui que ce soit, ce serait l'occasion de ravir les utilisateurs qui pensent en avoir besoin (et on est pas si rare, finalement : tous ceux qui exigent de l'iPad d'être autre chose qu'un gadget pour frimer devant les copains) et les autres pourrait continuer à s'en servir sans !
-on peut souhaiter avoir un iPad pour sa grande légereté, parce qu'il peut se passer de tous les accesoires dans la plupart des situations (le tout tactile est super dans 90% du temps : dans le train, dans le jardin, pour faire des trucs rigolos comme jouer à Cut the Rope, pour lire le journal) MAIS on peut aussi exiger de ce même appareil qu'il deviene plus "pro" dans d'autres situations. Pourquoi se contenter d'un joujou alors que cela pourrait devenir une machine complète et ultra fonctionelle dans toute les situations ? 
-on dit partout dans les gros titres de MacG "la tablète c'est la mort du PC", "l'avenir est aux tablettes", pour que tout se concrétise il faudra une tablette aussi capable d'iWorker bien et ça passe par l'emploi d'un pointeur. La tablette peut tuer le PC si elle propose un vrai + à l'utilisation, pas si elle enlève autant de fonctionalités qu'elle en apporte !

Pour finir, je vais vous dire, je suis un fanboy de la pire espèce et je ne supporte pas d'autre informatique que celle qui provient d'apple, je suis persuadé que rien ne lui arrivera à la cheville malgré tout mais je suis aussi extrèmement frustré dans mon utilisation quotidienne de la rigidité de certains raisonnements comme celui concernant la sourie parce que l'iPad deviendrait parfait en assouplissant à peine quelques règles malvenues et sans vraie justification. 

PS : j'ai tapé tout ce message avec mon clavier BT sur mon iPad, ça aurait été plus simple de faire les corrections et les séléctions avec une mon mac et une sourie, il reste donc indispensable, dommage car il n'est pas exempt de défauts lui non plus. Des défauts que l'iPad pourrait faire oublier puisque lui est légé, fun, tactile, a une excellente autonomie, pas execessivement chère, etc. Je dis "pourrait" car il ne sait pas encore remplacer le mac...


----------



## eric1967ba (30 Juin 2012)

Pharrel a dit:


> +1
> c'est une tablette pas un netbook



Oui c'est une tablette mais si on peut l'utiliser comme un mini macbook c'est plus facile et comlme c'est une tablette à la base c'est ultra portable.
Moi j'utilise le clavier apple quand je suis à mon bureau et quand je suis en extérieur ou dans le canapé je l'utilise en tablette


----------



## PDD (30 Juin 2012)

vicrol a dit:


> Je voulais répondre au différents messages de ce post.
> D'abord, Samus je dois te prévenir, l'application montrée dans la vidéo a été conçue pour les ipad 1 connectés au docklavier puisque une fois activée elle empeche l'utilisation de n'importe quel autre périphérique bluetooth (et donc de ton clavier) ! J'ai été très deçu de voir qu'il n'était toujours pas possible, même avec le jailbreak, d'utiliser le combo clavier/sourie bluetooth avec l'iPad.
> Ensuite, concernant tes intérogations quant au JB de ton iPad, je ne peux que te le conseiller même si malheureusement, le fait que le Jb soit informel empêche les dev de toujours aller au bout de leur excellentes idées, ce qui est regrétable. J'espère, sans trop y croire, que le départ de Jobs aura au moins cet effet positif : arrêter d'interdire des appli iOS qui n'ont AUCUN danger pour les machines et qui ne font que simplifier la vie des gens qui les utilisent. Voir même un support officiel de la magic mouse qui serait vraiment très bien adaptée à une utilisation sur iPad !
> 
> ...



Si tu avais utilisé le clavier virtuel de ton IPad tu aurais fait  beaucoup moins de fautes de français, "sourie" n'est qu'un exemple...  Mais comme le clavier BT fait perdre le correcteur d'orthographe et chez  moi est nettement plus lent que le clavier virtuel, je l'ai  abandonné...


----------



## pocketalex (7 Février 2013)

Clairement, les commentateurs qui affirment "qu'une souris sa sert à rien sur un iPad" ont raison ... et on tort

Ils ont raison, pour l'énorme majorité des usages, une souris est complètement inutile tellement le tactile est pensé au coeur de la machine, de l'OS et des interfaces.


Mais voila, pour certains usages SPECIFIQUES, la possibilité d'adjoindre une souris est utile, non, elle est pas utile, elle est INDISPENSABLE

Deux de ces usages spécifiques ont été cités ici.

Il y a l'étudiant qui saisit un cours/un texte sur Pages ou Keynote. Se ballader dans un texte avec le doigt, ça va pour un sms, mais sinon c'est quand même une putain de galère. Et l'ipad avec la cover en mode verticale, il a une chance sur deux de tomber en arrière si on passe son temps à taper sur l'écran

Et il y a un 2e usage qui me concerne : la prise de commande à distance d'un ordinateur. Et là, la souris ça change tout, car aussi bien pensées soient les App, comme LogmeIn ou Teamviewer, c'est une putain de galère au doigt je vous raconte pas.
Pour la moindre opération "de base", on passe un temps fou, c'est juste pas possible.

Or prendre les commandes d'un ordinateur à distance, cela peut vous dépanner ponctuellement voir limite vous "sauver la vie". En tout cas dans mon cas.

Je suis en déplacement ? en WE ? en vacances ? je vais pas me taper un macbook de 1 à 3 Kg juste au cas ou j'ai une petite urgence. Donc non, un laptop pour des besoins ponctuels, c'est crétin. Un ipad, parfait compagnon de voyager avec ses 600 grammes, les films, les BDs et les livres, quelques jeux, Internet pour surfer, lire les news, etc, c'est génial. C'est formidable. 

Et si, comme il m'arrive souvent, j'ai un retour client : une maquette de site sous Photoshop avec une faute d'orthographe à corriger, une compo after effect avec un texte à modifier + ré-export + upload sur le file transfert + mail au client ... en tactile, bon courage.
J'ai essayé avec une souris, il y a encore des limitations dues aux Apps qui ont pas prévues une vrai souris mais globalement, on s'approche fortement de l'utilisation d'un vrai ordi et on peut faire des dépannages ponctuels, et ça marche nickel

Voilà pour mon expérience, j'espère avoir fait comprendre qu'une souris sur un iPAd pouvait servir vraiment, et pas juste slider sur le springboard avec la molette, ce qui est complètement ridicule.

Sauf que pour arriver à ça, j'ai du jailbreaker mon iPad 4 (iOS 6.1) et acheter BT Stack&Trackpad (5 sur Cydia) pour pouvoir avoir la souris ET le clavier en simultané.

C'est là où j'en veux à Apple, car ils considèrent que l'iPad étant tactile, une souris est parfaitement inutile, donc ils interdisent catégoriquement que l'on puisse en brancher une. Ça les gênaient en quoi de laisser cette possibilité pour les rares utilisateurs qui en ont besoin. 
C'est une logique ultra-fermée qui me saoule. Et pas que moi vu le nombre de réaction de part le web sur ce sujet.


----------



## LucBent (8 Février 2013)

Je n'aurais pas mieux dit


----------



## fousfous (8 Février 2013)

Il y a un truc qu'il faut comprendre, l'iPad a une interface tactile donc non utilisable avec une souris. Et windows (7 et inférieur), OS X ont une interface avec un pointeur donc inutilisable avec le tactile.On a bien vu le résultat avec W8 à tout mélanger les interfaces.
Le choix d'Apple d'empêcher les souris est donc cohérent.


----------



## pocketalex (8 Février 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Il y a un truc qu'il faut comprendre, l'iPad a une interface tactile donc non utilisable avec une souris. Et windows (7 et inférieur), OS X ont une interface avec un pointeur donc inutilisable avec le tactile.On a bien vu le résultat avec W8 à tout mélanger les interfaces.
> Le choix d'Apple d'empêcher les souris est donc cohérent.



Déja merci pour ton explication "nous permettant de comprendre" car on avait pas compris 

Apple aurait tout à fait pu autoriser la souris (ou un trackpad) *suivant des conditions spécifiques* (logiciel de retouche photo, Pages, et, surtout, prise de commande à distance d'un vrai ordinateur).

Sur les Apps de retouche d'image ou sur Page, à la rigueur, on peut comprendre ce choix de ne pas ouvrir la porte au curseur de souris, mais sur la prise de commande à distance, on rentre dans une incohérence totale où ces logiciels pourraient être pratique et agréables à utiliser et au final sont juste inutilisable. Ou quasi.

Quand à la convergence OS tactile/OS bureau, méfie toi .... Oui Microsoft a été plus rapide sur le coup, ce qui donne un gros mélange douteux que tu soulignes, mais bon, c'est pas comme si Apple était pas aussi doucement en train d'iOSifier Mac OS X hein


----------



## fousfous (8 Février 2013)

Apple met des idée d'IOS dans OX X, pas l'interface tactile. Ce qui est une très bonne chose.Et pour prendre le contrôle d'un ordinateur à distance, c'est beaucoup trop spécifique et avec W8 c'est plus trop utile.


----------



## pocketalex (9 Février 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Apple met des idée d'IOS dans OX X, pas l'interface tactile. Ce qui est une très bonne chose.



Je ne vois pas en quoi avoir ses applis en grosses icônes qui prennent tout l'écran révolutionne OS X.... à part une étrange impression d'être pris pour un demeuré ou un enfant de 4 ans. 
Entre le dock et les fenêtres du finder il y a tout ce qu'il faut pour lancer ses Apps, alors qu'avec le raccourcis type iOS je me retrouve avec un florilège d'icones d'Apps en plein écran et je passe plus de temps à chercher l'App que je veux lancer qu'autre chose.

Il n'en reste pas moins que pour moi Apple fait la même chose que Microsoft, à savoir fusionner les OS, mais en prenant son temps... mais c'est clairement la direction qu'ils prennent, et pour le moment on a le droit à du iOS sous OS X par petites touches et on se demande bien à quoi ça sert si ce n'est qu'a faire doublon avec des fonctionnalités existantes et adaptées à la souris.

Microsoft fait de même, fusionner les OS, mais ils sont allés vite, très vite, trop vite. Résultat à contenter tout le monde, ils ne contentent personne. Windows RT est un OS ARM qui s'appelle "Windows", résultat tout le monde pense qu'on va pouvoir installer ses Apps x86 dessus or ce n'est pas le cas, et windows 8 crée énormément de rejet car le saut par rapport à windows 7 est gigantesque. Toute l'ergonomie est à réapprendre et complique la vie des gens plus qu'il ne la simplifie. Au final et c'est un énorme bordel. 

Au final ils en vendent pas.



fousfous a dit:


> Et pour prendre le contrôle d'un ordinateur à distance, c'est beaucoup trop spécifique et avec W8 c'est plus trop utile.



Beaucoup trop spécifique ... parle pour toi. Moi j'ai pas besoin de jouer avec ma tablette, ce n'est pas pour autant que je coure les forums à expliquer que jouer avec  sa tablette est inutile. Chacun ses besoins, et pour la prise de commande à distance, on est face à un iPad qui peut parfaitement remplir cette tache, mais qui ne le fait pas car le fabriquant a décidé à la place de ses utilisateurs que telle ou telle fonctionnalité n'étant pas utile n'avait pas le droit exister. 
Bref, ça pourrait être une usage "spécifique" mais "possible", malheureusement par idéologie Apple a décidé que ce serait "interdit".
On a le droit de discuter du bien fondé de cette décision tout de même

Et avec W8 c'est plus trop utile ... utile de quoi ? de prendre la commande d'un ordinateur à distance ? Ben si ... sinon il faudra que tu m'expliques en quoi avoir W8 sur ta tablette te permet d'accéder à tes Apps du boulot, au réseau et aux fichiers du boulot...


----------

